# Woodside Holiday Camp, Isle of Wight July 2011



## bilbo (Jul 5, 2011)

The site had been used since the early 1930s as a naturist camp but was closed during the Second World War, opening again after the war it was then sold to Warners in the 60's. Plans were submitted by the company for permission to build a holiday camp catering for 650 people with support services. There was a lot of local opposition, but plans were approved and building work was scheduled and commenced in 1963. The camp would contain a selection of single, double chalets and family units mostly with private bathrooms. Warner's sold their camps in 1981 to Grand Metropolitan and the camp was closed in 1982.
In August 2010 the derelict holiday camp site and adjoining land was sold to the Darwin Investment Group of Jersey for a reported £4,500,000, this included the still current planning application for around 150 plus holiday chalets and associated buildings. 
(Source of information: http://www.woottonbridgeiow.org.uk/warners.php )

The site has been completely bulldozed and there is very little to take photos of but it's still a good mooch around. You can still see the avenues, roads and main leisure areas. Hope you like the pics and if anyone can tell me the rough date of the pepsi bottle I'd be grateful as I was trying to search the net to see how old it could be.




DSCF2025 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF2014 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF2013 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

Swimming Pool Pump Room



DSCF2010 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

The now filled in swimming pool area



DSCF2007 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

Changing Rooms??



DSCF2006 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

All paths led to this point. Could it have been the reception area?



DSCF2004 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF1996 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF1995 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

Someone's bathroom window



DSCF1994 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF1993 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr




DSCF1992 by bilbo 1977, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## colin haggart (Jul 26, 2011)

*Holiday camp. Isle of Whight.*

I took photos of a derelict camp, I wonder if it is the same one as you went.


----------



## bilbo (Jul 26, 2011)

colin haggart said:


> I took photos of a derelict camp, I wonder if it is the same one as you went.



This one is on the north coast of the island about halfway between Newport and Ryde if it looks familiar. There are a couple of derelict camps on the island now such as Harcourt Sands in Ryde and Atherfield near Chale.


----------



## sassyk (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Bilbo,

The pepsi bottle is from circa 1973 - 


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=1980s+pepsi+bottle&um=1&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbnid=vHzeokXQ80nVRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.ioffer.com/c/Collectibles-150000/pepsi&docid=G6PYSnuQEDepTM&w=150&h=150&ei=7L82TqH9EJPB8QOe2_CgDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=845&vpy=236&dur=62&hovh=120&hovw=120&tx=88&ty=90&page=4&tbnh=120&tbnw=120&start=66&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:66&biw=1195&bih=817

This link should take you to an auction site with an identical bottle!!!

Great post by the way!


----------



## Lolpeacock (Aug 2, 2011)

Different font PEPSI is in lower case on auction site and closer to the top. I think it's earlier(late 60's), but not sure.


----------



## bilbo (Aug 2, 2011)

Lolpeacock said:


> Different font PEPSI is in lower case on auction site and closer to the top. I think it's earlier(late 60's), but not sure.



Thanks for your info on the bottle. After hours of trawling the net I've seen a bottle that was near identical and that one was dated circa 1963.


----------



## ® Andy (Aug 5, 2011)

I explored Warner's Woodside Bay with my kids several years ago when there still was something to explore. Ironically we were across on the island the other weekend, and as I was driving past and had recollections of the site being sold I swung by quickly. Only took a quick bimble down the public footpath but it was immediately apparent that there was nought left despite the new fences.


----------



## bilbo (Aug 6, 2011)

® Andy said:


> I explored Warner's Woodside Bay with my kids several years ago when there still was something to explore. Ironically we were across on the island the other weekend, and as I was driving past and had recollections of the site being sold I swung by quickly. Only took a quick bimble down the public footpath but it was immediately apparent that there was nought left despite the new fences.



You're quite right, there's nothing left now except what's in the pics. The hovercraft slipway on the beach has been demolished and a new concrete slip put in place, and there's also a new gate at the end of the lane to the beach. If you backtrack from the pool area along the main entrance road you can see an area that the owners / developers have cleared and re-gravelled but there is no other signs of anything being done to the site.

Trouble is, if people are expecting to see the buildings (as seen on google earth) they'll be sorely disappointed as that picture is years old now.


----------

